# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  160 MMA Fights (vids)

## Panzerfaust

Enjoy my AR MMA bros....


http://www.bullshido.net/forums/showthread.php?t=29372

----------


## Big

Wow, the mother load! Thanks very much.

----------


## USfighterFC

Thanks a lot bro

----------


## USfighterFC

Boy did Mir get his ass handed to him against freeman

----------


## USfighterFC

how do you download something from rapidshare?

----------


## 305GUY

awesome post i'll check em out later. reps to you if i could  :Big Grin:

----------


## USfighterFC

i never knew rickson gracies entrance music was the theme to "last of the mohicans"

----------


## BG

Good deal, your the man!!! :7up:

----------


## Panzerfaust

:1welcome:  

No autographs please....don't get me started on MMA bros...i have been doing it since 1999 and it is running in my veins...my goals are not for bodybuilding although i have been training like a BBer for the last year and a half to cut off the weight i had. Might actually start training full time again once i am comportable with my weight etc...I just cannot afford to do both at the same time...gym fees plus academy fees etc...way to much for my broke ass.

I started with Rickson in 1999 and last trained at Gracie Barra.

----------


## BOUNCER

Right I'm a dumbass, how do I view those video's?

----------


## BOUNCER

> Right I'm a dumbass, how do I view those video's?



Ermmmmm, BUMP!

----------


## USfighterFC

the megauploads i have no idea how to view. the rapidshare videos there is a link to click them and you have to wait 45 seconds after you click it to be able to download it

----------


## Big

For the megauploads, there is a little block with a timer counting down near the upper right of the page, when the timer reaches zero it will change to a download link. It's a bit of a pain in the arse but the vids are worth it.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Glad to see you all are enjoying my early Christmas present for you all.  :LOL:

----------


## Ammar

Does anyone know if Pride Shockwave will be on Comcast?? Because they dont list it on their site as being broadcast on Comcast, only on Direct TV and Dish Network.

----------


## davinci191

> Does anyone know if Pride Shockwave will be on Comcast?? Because they dont list it on their site as being broadcast on Comcast, only on Direct TV and Dish Network.


It will be on comcast New Years Day. Don't fret.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Yesm Comcast will have it...

Support Wand!

----------


## Ammar

Alright good stuff cuz it worried me when they didnt list it on their website.

----------

